

Our weekend hack on GoCardless - HipBucket - tmcls
http://hipbucket.com

======
dutchbrit
I'd add a js form validation before posting to GoCardless if I were you.. But
the rest looks good, nice and simple!

Bad request: ["Ad hoc authorization amount is not a number", "Amount is not a
number"]

~~~
tmcls
Thanks for the heads up. Didn't get round to thinking about validation over
the weekend. Will take a look this evening.

------
sniW
"HipBucket is the Doodle for online payments" was the first thing my eyes were
drawn to, yet this sentence is difficult to process--maybe you could reword
this? It looks like a cool idea though!

~~~
tmcls
Would "HipBucket - online payments inspired by Doodle" be better?

~~~
ekpyrotic
I agree with the above poster. Importantly, Doodle isn't a strong enough brand
to capture your point quickly and sharply.

It's important to pay respect to Doodle; however, you need to capitalise on
that first sentence. I think something more to the order of, "HipBucket lets
you collect payments through a single link, safely and easily."

edit: And obviously pay due respect to Doodle in a later sentence. And I love
GoCardless.

------
untog
I got incredibly excited about GoCardless... then I realised that it's UK
only. Sigh. I guess the best we have in the US is Dwolla.

~~~
mattmanser
GoCardless is built on top of the Direct Debit scheme, which is pretty great.

Some details about DD here:

<https://gocardless.com/direct_debit>

Fun fact: Without scaremongering, as I'm certain it happens once in a blue
moon, technically speaking someone can ask for some or all of their money back
from their bank without even talking to you whenever they want and GoCardless
will give it to them.

But as I said, blue moon. I did this to an electricity company that had failed
to close my account 3 times, walked into the bank, asked for 6 months DD
payments back. Bank did it with no quibbles.

~~~
untog
Yep, direct debit is great (I'm originally from the UK). The US doesn't really
seem to have an equivalent, though- you can do direct transactions on a
checking account by giving those details to a provider, but then you end up
having to maintain a balance with that provider (e.g. Dwolla). Pretty awkward.

~~~
rytis
it's great, unless you're on the other side of the fence. a customer decides
that you don't deserve the money for the product you shipped, and requests the
money back. without even bothering to clarify what's wrong. and there's
absolutely nothing you can do about it.

well, technically there is, but is it worth 5-10£ in losses? no. and you
loose. and customer gains. everyone's happy.

PS. I'm ranting, because my wife just sold on her online shop something to a
customer, who then went to a bank and said they can't remember making this
payment. so bank charged paypal, and paypal removed the funds. we raised a
dispute, but got a standard answer of 'wait 75days and see what the bank
decides, the decision will be final. bye.'

~~~
untog
I think that's PayPal specifically. They have a reputation for repeatedly
doing exactly this, especially on eBay transactions.

~~~
rytis
so how would that work in the DD scenario? someone goes to a bank and asks for
6 months of payments back, what happens to me (the seller)?

~~~
untog
To be honest, I don't know. But the same applies to credit cards- I can walk
into a store, buy something, then phone up my credit card provider and reverse
the transaction.

It just happens with Paypal far more often, and their investigation process is
much less transparent.

------
tomblomfield
If you want to try this out, you can use bank account 55779911 & sort code
200000

------
fluxen
Seems to be down.

~~~
tmcls
Hmm.. it's still working for me.

Were you trying to access www.hipbucket.com or hipbucket.com? The former
doesn't work.

~~~
fluxen
Tried both. DNS record probably not propagated to my DNS server (Norway). Can
anyone supply the IP address?

~~~
yesbabyyes

      hipbucket.com is an alias for cf-protected.hipbucket.com.
      cf-protected.hipbucket.com has address 173.245.60.115
      cf-protected.hipbucket.com has address 173.245.60.41

~~~
hallowtech
CloudFlare doesn't like direct IP access =\

